

Coding Practice - hoosiercode

I am a Computer Science Undergrad and I love to code.. The obvious way that people say to get better at coding is to code more but I want to know of some good projects that other people work on in their free time..
======
evolve2k
Many people suggest working at reading through other peoples code, I've heard
good things about ID's famous code for example.

